# Infinito Chorus 11



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Infinito with the Chorus Gruppo is available in the US? It's on Bianchi's international website. However, only Athena 11 is listed the US site. Thanks.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If Bianchi USA does not market it, why not get your local Bianchi-Campagnolo dealer (or a good web retailer) build it custom for you?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

You can buy the Bianchi Infinito frame and do your own build. Disadvantage to that is it might not be cost-effective for you.

I just bought my Infinito in August. Just before I ordered, I had contemplated doing a build myself, but it was too expensive. I had a $3200 budget and that was it. I settled for the Infinito with Ultegra 6700. No, it's not Campy, but I just couldn't afford more than that. I've put 1200 miles on the bike and I love it just the way it is.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Infinito Chorus II*

That, of course, is always an option. However, that route always seems to be more expensive and I do need to mind my budget. I'll have to talk to the owner of my lbs.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks. You've probably mentioned this in an earlier post but are you running the same wheels that came with the bike? I've seen several a host of threads (and reasons) about people swapping out the Fulcrum 7s. Just curious.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm thinking I read a few others have swapped out their Fulcrum 7's for other wheel sets is because of the weight and higher profile rim. I remember reading where one cyclist swapped out his Fulcrum 7's to Campy something or another and saved almost a pound on weight. The Campy tire was supposed to be a lower profile wheel and was supposed to be better for climbing and has less wind resistance, preventing one from getting blown all over the road in gusty conditions.

I'd love to swap out my wheels for the Campy ones, but I just don't have the extra money right now, so I'm going to keep using my Fulcrum 7's for now.

My other viewpoint is if you want to save a pound or half pound here and there, is to lose a little body weight.


----------



## Blessed01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, loosing a pound or two is the cheaper (and healthier) alternative. Anyway, I'm doing my research right now. I want to be as informed as possible before making a purchase. Will probably work with my lbs when the time comes.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

While it's not always the most economical to build your bikes up, they're still a good value when you factor in that you're getting EXACTLY what you want on the bike. I didn't have a choice with my D2 Crono or 928 T-Cube, because they were imported frame only. 

If you want Chorus 11, get it. You can always use your current wheels and upgrade sometime later.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It was Cruisinscoot who got nice deal on Campagnolo Neutrons just recently. Very nive wheels, but there are other Al-rimmed alternatives around too. The HED Ardennes (or Bastogne) come to mind.




spade2you said:


> You can always use your current wheels and upgrade sometime later.


^^^ Smart advice.


----------

